# Bottle Collection Needs Good Home



## RandyT (Oct 17, 2018)

My name is Randy and I have been a novice bottle collector since I was 15 years old.  I am now 58 and am simplifying my life by eliminating some of my belongings.  I have a set of antique bottles (50 or so) that i am seeking to give to a collector that will appreciate them.  I have no idea of the value of these bottles and would certainly sell them if they have any major value.  But getting them to someone who would appreciate them is most important to me. I live in Greenville SC if anyone out there is near my location.  I can unpack and take photos if someone has an interest.


----------



## Huntindog (Oct 17, 2018)

The best way to get a response on your request is to include a few pictures of your collection.
Not knowing what era your bottles came from  it's had to take interest.
Please post a few pictures.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 17, 2018)

I'll bite.........call me @ 803-657-7970, can take em' off your hands in a matter of minuets........maybe.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 17, 2018)

Or send me pictures at osiaboyce@outlook.com


----------



## RandyT (Oct 18, 2018)

I added some pictures of some of my bottles.


----------

